# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Канистра нержавейка 20 л

## ФЕМИДА_

Продам за 200 грн. канистру из нержавейки в отличном состоянии, сверху имеются два латунных горлышка с откручивающимися латунными шайбами. Есть несколько штук. (На фото под слоем пыли))) Находится на пос. Котовского, могут перемещаться в другие районы. Пишите в личку.

----------


## Федор73

0961783840

----------


## ФЕМИДА_

Продам! Размеры горловины разные есть, три четверти дюйма, дюйм и два дюйма. Смотря какая вам нужна.

----------


## Штопор

А какой размер горловины ??

----------


## рассамаха

200 за обе

----------


## frog008

чистая есть еще если есть позвоните или скиньте свой номер 063-894-1626 \ 701-80-52

----------


## ФЕМИДА_

Продам! Есть из-под воды, т.е. чистые, из-под растительного масла и из-под бензина. Находятся на Молдаванке,возможно перемещение.

----------


## ФЕМИДА_

Продам!

----------

